
World's most secure cloud storage preparing for release - FRWWRE
Hey guys! Internxt&#x27;s X Cloud, which offers unprecedented security features, is preparing for release. I&#x27;ve been following them for long, and I&#x27;m super happy about this! Internxt encrypts your files in transit and at rest (just like Tresorit, pCloud, Sync). The huge difference is that with X Cloud, only the user holds the file encryption keys. Additionally, X Cloud makes use of distributed technology, meaning that they shard your files and no machine ever holds one single file.<p>Website. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;internxt.com&#x2F;<p>X Cloud vs Tresorit. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;internxt&#x2F;alternative-to-tresorit-c7ec1b9a514a<p>Thoughts?
======
gcb0
As I see it, cloud is exclusively about price (and maybe convenience and not
being locked-in, not in any order). If anyone care about all this security you
talk about, they would encrypt it before uploading.

------
offsetr
How's it different to dropbox?

